

Tech conferences: what's the big idea? - robmil
http://www.economist.com/blogs/babbage/2012/11/tech-conferences

======
robmil
The best bit is in the comments:

"Most marketing in the technology world is in the form of lies, to be
impolite, even when the data is accurate. A device is revolutionary and will
transform the world, and your old way of working will be replaced, and so
forth. That is rarely, if ever, true, even with truly revolutionary hardware."

